# The New Guy saying Hello!



## Z3R0K00L (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi all, just joined. Regular gym rat, weights and Cardio. Age 31, slow metabolism, gain weight quick, try to lose weight that is not easy, and gain muslce. Looking forward to being a part of this community.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Dec 7, 2015)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## brazey (Dec 7, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## Riles (Dec 7, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## bayou boy (Dec 7, 2015)

Welcome

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

